# Need a holster for my Kahr P380



## Stringer

Today I took the plunge and went for a Kahr P380 blackened with night sights and CT laser for a BUG. Im in need of a left handed, front pocket, brown leather holster for this. Where do I go? Thanks in advance. :smt1099


----------



## CPO15

Here's two. I have one from each, both are great holsters. Bear Creek is faster to ship and the owner maintains good contact with his customers, also, the Bear Creek BACK POCKET IS A CONVERTABLE model which provides a removable "ANTI-PRINT" panel to double as a front pocket holster:

Leather Back Pocket|Concealed Handgun Holster available in 3 colors, Bear Creek Holsters, Texas

Hidden Holsters - Expertly Crafted Pocket Holsters


----------



## Rickfrl

Well i too have a P380 & a PM9. Carry both of them in Stoner holsters. IWB is my choice & these are some great little holsters in my opinion.
God Bless


----------



## recoilguy

I was going to suggest Hidden Holsters - Expertly Crafted Pocket Holsters also these are very very nice holsters.

I just looked at the other link suggested.....nice looking too.

RCG


----------



## barrycorona

*concealed pocket holster that works*

go to Qwikgrip.com they have a nice compact pocket holster for the smaller auto pistols. it disguies the outline of the gun when in the pocket. they have right and left hand holster and they are very reasonable in price. hope this helps


----------



## Packard

The Alessi website lists left handed holsters for all their models: Alessi Gun Holsters - Lou Alessi


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Look at these, too: Leather Back Pocket|Concealed Handgun Holster available in 3 colors, Bear Creek Holsters, Texas


----------

